# Travel Companion



## sue21 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for someone to share holidays in Europe and UK also to attend meets and rallies. I have a 5 berth motorhome Autocruise Impala. Must be able to drive. I am easygoing, love meeting new people. A bit impulsive. A bit bored of travelling alone.

Sue


----------



## defitzi (Feb 21, 2010)

*defitzi*

just replied -it vanished when clicked reply to threat!!!!!?
Ah so well was sayimng i independent grumpy old voyager but much in Belge-France and long long time vanning and suchlike about and around Europe like 40 years so always willing meet greet advise help whatever AND IINTEND TO POST WHEN HEADING OUT TO DUNKERK FROM b ELFAST BASE IN M ONTH OR SO.  SEE MY UDDER REPLIES ON THIS -DONT KNOW WHERE THEY WERE BUT SOME FILED TODAY


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Sue,

Welcome to the site. If you look at the threads that relate to meets, you will get some idea of the social side of `wildcamping`. The latest one which has just finished is full of Whisky buffs who are also born again children and might not have been to your taste. 

There are a couple of meets in the planning stage, one at Hayfield and another in Northern France.

If you intend having a weekend or a few days away, just advertise the fact on here and somebody may join you. Conversely, if someone announces they are going somewhere, they will be pleased if you want to join them.

If you need any info or help, there are plenty of people who can advise you on this forum.

Best of luck.


----------



## trevorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*companion*

Hi Sue if i wasnt a married man i would love to join you on you travels.
Its the sort of thing id love to do "travel" but alas its not to be in my present life.Good luck in your quest and stay safe


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Sue,
Like you I feel that a travel companion would be a good idea. I was in Peru this time last year backpacking around for two months and whilst I met many people and still keep in contact with one or two of them, I felt that the trip would have been more fun if I had had someone to share with, and to help when making those difficult decisions like where to go next. Sue-J the lady in my life enjoys europe but has no desire to go further afield. Whereas I have India, Napal and the far east in my sites. 
I wish you well in your search perhaps you should post over what period of time and a rough profile of what you would like your companion to be like.
Regards,
Wanderer


----------



## barnybg (Feb 22, 2010)

*Companion traveller/motorhomer*

Hi Sue,Tell us a bit about yourself,where you have been,or would like to go,also what part of the country you are from ?Your idea of  travelling or 'Wilding' ?


----------



## Polly (Feb 22, 2010)

Hia
Sue just go for it as Maingate said just post where you would like to go and maybe someone else may want to go.

I go to these meets and I most definatly do not feel lonely. 
These FRIENDS do not allow that.

I enjoy me time and the social part.

I do understand the sharing bit but I just share with everyone now  

This crowd do not leave you out and you do not feel as though you are a burden. 

You become part of an extended family 

Join one of our meets if you can


----------



## ajs (Feb 22, 2010)

sue21 said:


> Hi, I am looking for someone to share holidays in Europe and UK also to attend meets and rallies. I have a 5 berth motorhome Autocruise Impala. Must be able to drive. I am easygoing, love meeting new people. A bit impulsive. A bit bored of travelling alone.
> 
> Sue



well... if you have a tow bar on it (the van silly) and don't mind me bringing my bike
(btw... do you look good in leather??).. 
and don't mind the odd skiddy lying about 
...and you can iron  then i may just consider it 
... providing of course you are 21, and a good lookin well proportioned  blond...


err....


 can we take it you want a female travelling companion 

 regards 
aj


----------



## Polly (Feb 22, 2010)

Hia
I think we all knew AJ wouldn't be long in responding
Don't let him worry you he is armless


----------



## runnach (Feb 22, 2010)

ajs said:


> well... if you have a tow bar on it (the van silly) and don't mind me bringing my bike
> (btw... do you look good in leather??)..
> and don't mind the odd skiddy lying about
> ...and you can iron  then i may just consider it
> ...



I have yet to throw my c.v in the hat , I agree 21 and drop dead gorgeous at a push 93  .... But I am not having no snip and tuck for any body 
Channa


----------



## bigboack (Feb 22, 2010)

sue21 said:


> Hi, I am looking for someone to share holidays in Europe and UK also to attend meets and rallies. I have a 5 berth motorhome Autocruise Impala. Must be able to drive. I am easygoing, love meeting new people. A bit impulsive. A bit bored of travelling alone.
> 
> Sue



Aye up AJ was just saying the other day, give him a shout.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 22, 2010)

Sue I seem to remember there was a single/loners motorhome club, don't know if it's still going, have a look in the clubs section of MMM. At least then you'll have your own space and independance, if you start advertising for a partner on here you'll have all sorts of weirdo's knocking on your door - afterall I'm on here!!!


----------



## Juliantc (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for a travel companion for a mid life gap year to journey by motorhome around iberia and southern europe.

would be interested to hear from anybody with similar ideas/plans?

Julian.


----------

